
Hey, What Happened To Scribd? Traffic Down Over 48% Since June - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/07/hey-what-happened-to-scribd-traffic-down-over-45-since-june/?awesm=tcrn.ch_3tpw&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-copypaste&utm_source=brizzly.com&utm_content=shorturl
======
matt1
In the past some of my search results took me to Scribd pages where the only
relevant result was a previous search query of mine that they took and listed
on the right as part of the related sarches section.

If they are moving away from this you've got to applaud their efforts--they
take a big hit in traffic but improve the oveall quality and reputation of the
site.

Thank you Scribd.

~~~
dave_au
I don't think they're moving away from that practice because it makes them
feel good.

I can imagine if they continue down their current path they'll take a huge
pagerank hit before long - if they aren't on googles radar for SEO dodginess
it's only a matter of time.

~~~
Ardit20
and also, people will visit once, see that the results are completely
irrelevant, then next time avoid clicking on it and grow to hate it.

------
jcapote
Great, can't wait till it reaches 0%

~~~
tyler
Wow. Not many people would willingly say "I hope your startup fails and all
the employees (fellow HNers) become jobless." Keep it classy, man.

~~~
jimboyoungblood
There's enough people here who say that sort of stuff about non-YC, non-HN
startups all the time. Why the double standard?

------
bcl
Maybe people have finally realized that their interface sucks? The whole
scroll through a flash based viewer embedded in my perfectly good web browser
has never appealed to me.

Plus the fact that they ignored their piracy problem for way too long.

------
blasdel
Non-piracy use of Scribd will evaporate entirely when Google gets around to
making their brilliant pure-javascript PDF viewer (currently only used in
Gmail for attachments) available in general form.

------
jsz0
I tend to avoid Scribd results in Google because most of the time the document
is irrelevant when searching for technical terms. You'll get lots of patents,
research papers, resumes, etc but not much practical content. I guess it's not
really Scribd's fault it just seems like their content is almost never what
I'm looking for. I'm also not too keen on the inability to use my browser's
built in search-in-page function. Given the choice of a Scribd link or a plain
ole' PDF I'll always pick the PDF.

------
k-zed
maybe more people are starting to realize that PDF is total shit, furthermore
hard-paginated formats are obsolete and ridiculous today

------
kierank
I think it might be an SEO reason too. I remember they had a "people on this
page searched for" box which was quite clever.

------
MaysonL
Academic year effect?

